# Hello, newb from Alabama.



## Fisher64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, and I'm in walker county for any others in Alabama that may be interested in knowing.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rslaton (Feb 14, 2013)

Fisher64 said:


> Oh, and I'm in walker county for any others in Alabama that may be interested in knowing.


I'm in Jefferson county! Good to know there are people (kind of) near by.


----------



## rslaton (Feb 14, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Honey man (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello, glad to see several people from Alabama in here, waiting for my first 4 nucs to be ready to pick up anxious to get started


----------



## rslaton (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm waiting for 2 packages - this Saturday! Going to be a busy weekend.


----------



## Honey man (Apr 11, 2013)

yes but hopefully a lot of fun for you .
can hardly wait until I pick up my nucs


----------



## rslaton (Feb 14, 2013)

When are you picking them up? Should be a lot easier to install than packages


----------



## Honey man (Apr 11, 2013)

rslaton said:


> When are you picking them up? Should be a lot easier to install than packages


Getting them from Ted Kretchman in dadeville al, due to weather we have had he says probably last of 
April or possibly first part of May but good quality nucs should be worth it and I want to see his operation
he has 2000 hive  sounds like lots of work to me


----------



## rslaton (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a lot of bees!


----------

